# What kind of insulation do you have in the walls of your tack and feed rooms?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Pink fiberglass batt insulation, no mice, but I do get packrats building nests, I trap and poison them. I get one or two every fall, trying to make my barn their home.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Our feed room is actually our sunroom attached to the house, so it has regular house insulation and lots of windows.
To keep mice away, we have a cat who lives exclusively in that room.
She's blind, so the limited space works well for her, and her presence/smell is enough to keep mice away.

Our tack area is in our garage. It's not insulated, and the barn cats have access to the garage, so no mice issues there either. We keep an average of 5-7 cats outside for pest control, but that varies as they have kittens, run away, get old and die, etc.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

BadWolf said:


> Our feed room is actually our sunroom attached to the house, so it has regular house insulation and lots of windows.
> To keep mice away, we have a cat who lives exclusively in that room.
> She's blind, so the limited space works well for her, and her presence/smell is enough to keep mice away.
> 
> Our tack area is in our garage. It's not insulated, and the barn cats have access to the garage, so no mice issues there either. We keep an average of 5-7 cats outside for pest control, but that varies as they have kittens, run away, get old and die, etc.



My husband thinks I should get a barn cat, but I am not really a cat person. :-|


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Shosadlbrd said:


> My husband thinks I should get a barn cat, but I am not really a cat person. :-|


I was never really a cat person either, but now have 3 barn/ garage cats that follow me everywhere...


----------

